# What do you cover your embossing with?



## druggistnut (Nov 5, 2012)

I have tried several things, nail polish, different adhesives, etc...

 What seems to work best for you, to minimize/eliminate glass loss on your embossing, while tumbling?
 Bill


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 5, 2012)

I suggest covering it with Rhubarb/Raspberry preserves... it is so yummy!  []  Seriously it cannot be done with out creating a different problem.  The area being covered up will not get touched resulting in what looks like a slug plate area.  Maybe someone has a technique they can share to correct this?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 5, 2012)

You can always tumble a bottle without a cutting agent.  This will remove stains but leave wear/scratches.  I have had one bottle tumbled like this and was very pleased.


----------



## chosi (Nov 6, 2012)

There are threads in this forum about covering up pontil scars while tumbling, but I've never heard of anyone trying to cover the embossing.  I've also never noticed any degredation to my embossing after a tumble, but that's because I stay away from the powerful cutters like 600 Grit.

 I often do an inside-only tumble though.  If only the inside of the bottle is dirty, then this usually works wonders.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 6, 2012)

[8D]Trying to cover the embossing before tumbling would have very bad results, especially using the rhubarb thingy[][][]


----------



## bamabottles (Nov 29, 2012)

When I first started tumbling, I was told to use caulk or silicone on lettering to protect it and used it alot.  However, if done right, tumbling will not wear down the embossingâ€¦ and I emphasize IF DONE RIGHT.  So covering it is really not necessary.  I only use caulk rarely and only when I am using 1200 grit cutter with very weak embossing. Any remaining should be peeled off when moved over to the polish phaseâ€¦  polishing for 5 days with 1500 generally reduces the â€œghosting effectâ€ to where it is not noticeable.


----------

